# Do you like Lily Collin's eyebrows?



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes.. She is Phil Collin's daughter


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think they'd look better if she plucked them just a bit.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i like the shape of them, but i think they should have some trimming


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

The whole debate is just so funny and mindless I love it ^^
I normally hate celebrity gossip.

Either way, I really admire this chick for loving herself.. and I'm not ashamed to admit that I have a rather strong crush on her.

Her eyebrows are even thicker than Nick Jonas' and Bieber's!!


















All of the sudden, the whole world is upside down :boogie


----------



## Mairie (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha! This is the most random thread ever. :b 

I really like them. I needed this picture around about 10 years ago when the horribly snobby girls in middle school told me I needed to pluck my eyebrows (when I wanted to stay natural). I was insecure enough to listen to them.

By now they've been plucked so much they'll probably never grow all the way back to how they were... I wanna know why ladies can't just keep their hair the way it is without people commenting. It's so frustrating. The girl in this picture is obviously drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

They look like mine hairy eyebrows. She's pretty though.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i am personally offended by this person i have never heard of's eyebrows.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

They're hot because they're like no one elses.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with them and they suit her, and it's different. Usually women have really thin plucked eyebrows that are horrible.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

mysterioussoul said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them and they suit her, and it's different. Usually women have really thin plucked eyebrows that are horrible.


I'm growing mine out of respect for Lily :b

I mean, all of the sudden I just came to the point where plucking almost feels like self-harm. I acquired a slight distaste for it.

My profile pic was taken about 2 months ago. Should be a bit better by now with my ongoing hormonal treatment.. and growing eyebrows...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Much better than plucked eyebrows that look too thin.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, I do. It's refreshing. Too many women barely have eyebrows.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Yes, I do. It's refreshing. Too many women barely have eyebrows.


Like your profile pic? XD


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No idea who she is, but she has wonderful eyebrows. I think they'd look better if her hair was darker too though.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

She's very lovable.......

..but hey, it happens all the ****ing time in the media. Look at Adele Adkins. She gets teased for her weight - and yet nobody gives a **** because we all know every time Rolling in the Deep comes in, everyone's gonna be tapping their feet and having a good time. Plus she's already got herself a partner so where is the problem ?? :b


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Mairie said:


> I wanna know why ladies can't just keep their hair the way it is without people commenting.


Some girls can get away with not plucking and look good, but I think I'd look scary if I tried that. I have black eyebrows that grow very fast and I'm very pale so they're really noticeable. If I stopped plucking, I'd probably have a gigantic unibrow within two months lol.

I think the women in the pic is beautiful. If I were her I'd probably pluck them just a bit above the nose area, but I'd keep the thickness.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

She reminds me of Jordana Brewster for some reason...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Wish I could grow eyebrows like that! Being too blonde makes mine invisible, not cool.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

They are fine, I don't see why people pluck aside from getting rid of unibrows (like me lol). Usually it looks worse after plucking.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

My eyebrows are actually bushier than hers and I HATE THEM ......and they grow back so fast:mum


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

NO :no


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like :no


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yessss I love them! love full eyebrows on women. she's so beautiful. she could maybe pluck a little more in the unibrow area...but whatever. I think she looks great.


----------

